# FTP ins Dateisystem mounten?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kann man "ftp Space" per irgendwas ins Dateisystem mounten?

Habe so eine Fritzbox 7170. Dort kann man per FTP auf ein USB Gerät zugreifen. Würde das gerne ins Dateisystem einbinden...ähnlich webdav.

G. R.

----------

## freigeist

Lufs: http://lufs.sourceforge.net/lufs/

Grifi: http://grifi.sourceforge.net/

FuseFtp: http://wiki.thiesen.org/page/Fuseftp

----------

## Tinitus

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Lufs: http://lufs.sourceforge.net/lufs/
> 
> Grifi: http://grifi.sourceforge.net/
> 
> FuseFtp: http://wiki.thiesen.org/page/Fuseftp

 

Hallo,

danke!

Habe das hier noch gefunden:

net-fs/curlftpfs

ist im Portage

G. R.

----------

## freigeist

lufs ist auch im portage  :Smile: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> lufs ist auch im portage 

 

Naja welches ist einfacher, besser?

G. R.

----------

## freigeist

lufs kann auch ssh einbinden...das ist für mich wichtiger als ftp

----------

## Tinitus

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> lufs kann auch ssh einbinden...das ist für mich wichtiger als ftp

 

also Unterstützung für sftp?

Kann man da auch per mc Verzeichnisse mit Links kopieren und so den mc Bug umgehen?

G. R.

----------

## freigeist

Ja, das geht...er kopiert die symlinks einwandfrei mit

----------

## l3u

Für ssh nehm ich lieber sshfs

----------

